# ivermectin 1% milk withdrawl time



## RainySunday (Mar 16, 2011)

So, the package says to not use on dairy animals, because a milk withdrawl time is unknown...but it also says it is only for cattle and swine (and reindeer and bison, apparently)...so what's the real scoop?  If I want to use it SQ, on my ND does, what is the dosage and what is the withdrawl time?


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 16, 2011)

I have personally drank the milk from goats who've been given ivomec that same day.

I know they use it on humans in third world countries, and I have a friend who used it on her daughter, so it doesn't worry me.  

I'm not recommending it to anyone, mind you....just saying that it hasn't killed me yet.


----------



## freemotion (Mar 16, 2011)

I have 3 weeks written in my notes, but I can't wait that long, personally.  I offer some to my fussy dog and he refuses it for about three days, then drinks it.  I trust him. 

I would follow withdrawal times for antibiotics, though.


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, thanks for the input.


----------



## poorboys (Mar 17, 2011)

I've never worried about it either, i don't withdrawl milk on the 1 %. other things i do.


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 17, 2011)

ok, cool.  Does anyone know the dosage for SQ for nigerians?


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 17, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I have personally drank the milk from goats who've been given ivomec that same day.
> 
> I know they use it on humans in third world countries, and I have a friend who used it on her daughter, so it doesn't worry me.
> 
> I'm not recommending it to anyone, mind you....just saying that it hasn't killed me yet.


This reminds me... 

Yanno how we gotfolk are always using something off label, right??  Well, "time was" (and still is, for some) folks would give cydectin pour-on as a drench..  We're all used to giving certain injectables as a drench, and we're used to giving drenches in general, and it's nothing for most of us to jack a goat's jaw open and squirt something down its throat without thinking twice..

Well.. 

Buddy of mine was deworming one day with cydectin pour-on, and without even thinking, was doing so without gloves..  By the end of the day, his hands were purple with the stuff....and only then did it occur to him that it was a POUR ON..  Meaning, designed to soak into the skin.

Yeah, he said he was sick as a dog for the better portion of the next day..  Then, as he's laughing and telling me what he did, he slapped his big ol' "well conditioned" belly and said "STUFF WORKS GOOD, THOUGH!"


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Mar 17, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dewormed himself eh?
Excuse me for being ignorant, I'm just a newbie.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 17, 2011)

I've dewormed myself as well - I was using a gel dewormer, and I always pull the cap off with my mouth (since I'm holding a goat, and trying to hold the tube at the same time)...Well, this time was a little different - goat was fussing more than usual, so I grabbed the end of the tube with my mouth instead. She jumped up and whacked the pushy thing...So I got a goat's dosage of dewormer...I was sick for about a week! You would think that I would learn and not do it again, right? Wrong...I've done it two or three times again after that


----------

